# Advice for eating healthy and losing weight.



## DesperateHousewife007 (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't really even know where to start with a weight loss plan, but I know it has to happen. My diet is pretty unhealthy. I had labs ran at the doctor and she told me I was pretty much borderline diabetic, so I have to make healthier choices! I am overweight and I am terribly ashamed and embarrassed of it. I want to count calories, but I need to look into how it all works. I also need to cut out lots of carbs and I plan on joining a gym this upcoming week. I have recently cut out all soda. I drink water, juice, the occasional coffee, and I have almond milk with my cereal. It's just hard for me to find "healthy foods" that myself and my entire family will eat. My H is super picky about veggies and my daughter is only 5 and she is super picky as well. I want to make a lifestyle change and not just go on a diet, but it seems so hard at this point. Does anyone have any tips for making this work?


----------



## Robert2107 (Oct 23, 2016)

Cutting out soda and bread is a good start.I was in the same boat as you and started weight watchers(I've lost 20 lbs and you really learn how to eat healthy and whatever you want(in moderation)...plus their dinners aren't bad at all...good luck to you


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Finding something you enjoy doing for exercise is a huge help. I like walking, so I have a group of friends I walk with every day from work. It may not seem like much but 3 miles a day, while we are having lots of fun conversations actually represents a reasonable amount of exercise.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert2107 said:


> Cutting out soda and bread is a good start.I was in the same boat as you and started weight watchers(I've lost 20 lbs and you really learn how to eat healthy and whatever you want(in moderation)...plus their dinners aren't bad at all...good luck to you


I agree, Weight Watches, especially if you go to the meetings, works. I took off 70 lbs in about a year.


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

I have lost about 70 pounds on a high protein /low carb program. My family hates vegetables too. I eat bacon and eggs for breakfast, fish or a chicken breast and a big bowl of veggies for lunch and then at dinner I make myself a big bowl of veggies and eat some of what I made for the family (spaghetti, pizza, soup, hamburgers without a bun) and snack on carrots or nuts if I'm hungry. I don't eat junk food or any sweets. I don't feel hungry so it's an easy program to stay on.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Skip the juice. Juice is sugar water, even 100% apple juice. No nutritional value. Eat apples instead of apple juice. Eat an orange.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Don't eat at night. <--------------I'm guilty of this but because I exercise a lot, my weight still goes down.

If you can't grow it or raise it on a farm, don't eat it, or in my case, I limit it. I rarely eat processed foods or drink anything other than water or unsweetened tea. If that is not possible, then limit your portions. Of all the nuts, pistachios is at the top of the list in terms of nutrients and health benefits. Get the unsalted kind and eat them for snacks.

Exercise should be a combination of cardio aerobics and weight training. Cardio burns calories while weight training develops muscles while it burns fat. You need both. Go to Youtube and research which exercise machines are beneficial and which should be avoided. Certain weight training techniques can cause injuries, so do your due diligence. Learn to do a proper squat as that is one of the best and most essential weight training exercises out there. Take notes and save it on your phone, along with any Youtube videos to help you get down to business when you're at the gym. Throw in a bluetooth headset and your favorite music to help motivate you. 

Work the biggest muscle group in your body, which is your thighs. I'm no expert, but for me, I just divide my body into three groups: upper, middle, and lower. I work on one group one day, and another group the next, and yet another group on the third day while allowing time for the two other muscle groups to heal. While we heal, our bodies break down old muscle fibers to make new ones that are stronger and more efficient at burning fat. I throw in cardio several days a week.

Start out slow and do what you can. If you can't run on the treadmill due to your weight, then walk. I see this obese woman at my gym who shows up on many nights, and while she's not able to run or walk on the treadmill due to her weight, she does the elliptical and sweats up a storm. She inspires me to keep going. We all train at our own pace, so don't be discouraged if your body doesn't look like the other fit bodies at the gym.

Be patient and the pounds will come off. Find your why to help you keep going to the gym. For many overweight women, that reason is to be alive to see their children grow up. Other people's "why's" may be to become more attractive, work off stress, etc.


----------



## TN129 (May 13, 2016)

cut out soda and grains as previously said. Also cut out all processed foods. The trick I live by is keep most of your grocery shopping to the outside ring of the store (the canned/processed foods on the inside shelves are bad) - produce, meats and dairy on the outer ring. Avoid saturated fats, avoid eating out. Start working out slowly and build up to more vigorous workouts.

Also get a fit bit or smart watch, it helps track your activity and sleep!

there is also an app (my fitness pal) that you can track your daily caloric intake and activity.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

you started at a Doctor I'd suggest keeping with that strategy.
If you insist on a diet book get something on the insulin resistance diet. Loosing as little as 10% of your body mass will make huge differences in your blood sugar. Did your Doctor get an A1C with your blood work?


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

DesperateHousewife007 said:


> I don't really even know where to start with a weight loss plan, but I know it has to happen. My diet is pretty unhealthy. I had labs ran at the doctor and she told me I was pretty much borderline diabetic, so I have to make healthier choices! I am overweight and I am terribly ashamed and embarrassed of it. I want to count calories, but I need to look into how it all works. I also need to cut out lots of carbs and I plan on joining a gym this upcoming week. I have recently cut out all soda. I drink water, juice, the occasional coffee, and I have almond milk with my cereal. It's just hard for me to find "healthy foods" that myself and my entire family will eat. My H is super picky about veggies and my daughter is only 5 and she is super picky as well. I want to make a lifestyle change and not just go on a diet, but it seems so hard at this point. Does anyone have any tips for making this work?


Hmm...sadly you will need to cook meals for yourself and something for everyone else if you want to succeed. It will be hard for a time when on the holidays you refrain from the family meal, but, it is not forever and once you reach your goal weight you can eat what you want in moderation.

So, my unlicensed opinion...you need to do cardio and lift weights. Yes...lift weights. For cardio, 5 days a week, 20mins a day. You need to sweat but don't kill yourself, especially initially. I personally like the rowing machine. There is no way you can last 20mins on it. If you can go at a decent clip for 10mins I would be impressed. 

If you choose not to row, do something low impact like a stepper or bike and set it on intervals. Once you drop substantial weight you can get more advanced in your cardio and do sprints on the treadmill...etc...

Since you are just starting, you will need to do weight/resistance related work at least M,W,F. Remember, you need to have good form or you will hurt yourself. If you don't know how to do something ask or check the web. 

I recommend doing your cardio first as you will be good an warm before the weights. Also, do a decent strecth routine for 5mins.

Monday (Chest/Back)
Try to do as many assisted push ups as you can in a row or 3 sets of 10-12
Fly/Peck Deck machine - 3x12 (good form...decent weight)
Lat pull downs - 3x12 (good form...decent weight)
Seated row - 3x12 (good form..!)
Abs - you can do as many crunches as you can in a row or sets...

Wednesday (Legs)
Try to get 100 bodyweight squats...do as many as you can in a row and go as deep as you feel comfortable but make it challenging...if you can't get to 100 in total keep working at it every week
Calf raises (machine or freeweights) - 3x12
Abs - switch up the exercise but same rep count as above

Friday (Guns!!!)
Bicep Curls - 3x12
Tricep pushdown (cable or machine) - 3x12
Abs

Food...I can't help you specifically there as I don't have your height/weight but no more than 1,800 cal/day I am guessing. Eat several decent sized meals a day. For example I eat...

Breakfast
1 cup oatmeal with 1 cup almond milk and raspberries
1 cup raw egg whites blended with chocolate protein powder (yes blended)
Cup of coffee

Snack
100 cal Peanut Butter

Lunch
.25lb of meat (lean...nothing fried...baked or grilled...can be fish, pork, beef, chicken, turkey...just needs to be lean)
1/2 cup green beans
piece of bread

Snack
Protein shake

Lunch #2
.25lb of meat (lean)
1/2 cup green beans
Flax wrap

Dinner
.25lb of meat (lean)
Large raw salad with limited dressing topped with low fat feta
Carbs depending upon how I feel

Snack (before bed)
Casein protein pudding

Good luck and if you want any additional help PM me...


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Weight Watchers is awesome!! I lost 40lb doing it and wound up really enjoying the meetings. Some good advice I got was to meeting-shop until you find the right group of peeps. 

Pardon me if this sounds callous, but can you just make what you want and let your husband/daughter deal with it? Unless it's something they are allergic to. If it's nutritious your daughter should eat it anyway, and if your husband doesn't like it - there's always Stouffers. 

The website Skinny Taste has great family-friendly healthy meal ideas. 

Skinnytaste | Delicious Healthy Recipes from My Family to Yours.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

My best results have been by going low carb, high protein. For extended periods of time I eat these foods, and these foods only:

coffee with cream and splenda
pecans and walnuts (in moderation)
cheese
hamburger with no bun
steak
pan fried chicken (no batter)
smoked salmon
bacon
fried pork rinds
eggs (hard boiled and fried)
sugar free jello with protein powder
mushrooms and broccoli with creamy dip
low-carb frozen dinners
protein shakes

You will still feel like you're missing something, but you won't be hungry or have that awful "sick" feeling you can get when you deprive yourself of food. If I were you, I'd take it a week at a time. Start tomorrow by accepting that this week is going to "suck" in terms of eating. For the rest of this week, you just won't be eating all the good stuff you've gotten used to. But it's only for a week, so what's the big deal? Weigh yourself at the beginning of the week and write down the number. No matter how unsatisfied you might feel during the week, just tell yourself "Hey, it's only X more days of this crap, then I can have carbs again. All will be well next Sunday, so why can't I just last a little longer?" Then weigh yourself at the end of the week. You might find that seeing the scale down a few pounds motivates you to go for another "sucky week" right away. Or you can have a few days of break where you have carbs again, but in moderation. Then schedule yourself another "sucky week", and lose a few more pounds when you're ready. Doing it in chunks like this makes the goals more attainable. You will just slowly chip away at the weight without too much suffering. 

Note that the high protein is important. Scientists are starting to believe that high protein (like 100-150 grams per day) causes your body to burn calories faster. Low-carb pre-made protein shakes taste better than protein powder mixed with water. Meats and pecans are high in protein. Avoid nuts that have a higher carb content. No desserts of any kind except for sugar-free Jello. Remember, it's a sucky week.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

First off, love your body. It carries you through life. Your body is good. The problem is that you haven't been treating it right. It's time to start treating it with tender care.

I agree with the high protein and low carb advice.
Go for a lifestyle change, not a temporary diet.
Do not use artificial sweeteners of any kind. If you want more info on that, check out Dr. Mercola's website. artificial sweeteners dangers - Search Results
Eat as many vegetables as you can get down. That is the most important thing.
Cut back on grains or eliminate them.
Stop eating sugar or drinks with sugar. This means no soda pop, even diet soda.
Saturated fat is not necessarily bad for you. Stay away from canola, soy, corn, and vegetable or seed oils. Eat palm fruit oil, coconut oil, olive oil, avocado oil.
Drink plenty of water.
Herbal teas are usually good.
If you follow these general guidelines, you can keep it healthy and simple. It doesn't have to be complicated, but you will have cook from scratch. If you need suggestions, let us know.

Start an exercise program that you can stick to. Don't be discouraged due to lack of ability. Start slow and work your way up. Building and toning muscle is especially important when you are losing weight. I personally workout at home, in my small bedroom with hand weights and other exercises. I started with this DVD https://www.amazon.com/Callanetics-...id=1481426556&sr=8-1&keywords=callanetics+dvd. It kicked my butt and I couldn't do the whole thing for a while. Just be patient and give yourself some time.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

For me it started when my wife got me a Microsoft band for Christmas. MS stopped making it unfortunately but a Fit-Bit will do, kind of the same thing. This got me thinking about my lack of activity. So I started at first by doing about 20 mins of cardio. This got about 10 pounds off quickly, but then it kind stopped at just the 10 pounds. So next I added 20 mins of weight training. This got me another 10 pounds but then again it stopped. The only thing that got the rest of the weight off was counting calories. I use a free app called Loose It, which is on my iPhone and connects to my band. 

At first it will ask you what you want to weigh. It will then give you an amount of calories you can healthily eat daily to get down to the weight you want in a realistic time period. When you work out the app contacts the band and subtracts the calories from my daily allowance, so you can eat more when you exercise. You then basically game your meals as to not go over your budget. Meaning on a day you go out for dinner or you know you are going to have a big dinner you eat a lighter lunch. The good thing is that app makes you think about what you eat. You will be surprised what stuff is fattening and what is not (well not really what's not, but what is a better substitution, I think we all pretty much know what is not fattening, everything that doesn't taste great!). The point is you will start to get a mindset about what you are eating and how it effects you losing or gaining weight. It is actually kind of like a game. You also start wanting to go for a walk so you can have that desert with dinner. 

The app is very easy to use and I highly recommend it, before I got it I had no idea how to count calories. I was overwhelmed by the prospect of it. With the app you just think about what you want to eat and type it in. The app then gives you an idea how many calories it is. Then you decide if that is OK or you want to choose something else. If you are at the store it has name brands or you can even scan a bar code on a package and it will come up. It is also much cheaper then Weight Watchers. Also I haven't stopped eating things I like for the most part, I just don't eat them as much or eat as much of them in one sitting. 

Also because I took it slow I was only really hungry for about one week, then my body got used to it. 

I have lost about 30 pounds in 6 months about 10 more to go, unless I try to go for the Huge Jackman look, which my wife is hoping for. I haven't been in shape like that since I was in my 20's. That would probably take about another 10 pounds after my target weight, the fact I can even think about that is shocking to me, because when I first started this 6 months ago my target weight seemed like an insurmountable task. The biggest factor with my success is that I eased into it. I just slowly started to change my lifestyle. The tech also helped because it gave me the information I need to make good choices. It also made the work of counting calories much much easier. If you want to stay thinner you really need to make a lifestyle change.

Good luck.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd like to add, that I do not believe in counting calories. I believe in eating good, healthy food until I am satisfied - not full, but satisfied. Fullness takes time to register and usually happens after a person feels satisfied. When I follow this, I am able to easily maintain my weight. This does not work if eating grains, potato chips, or other foods that should be avoided altogether. Like someone else mentioned, eat an apple if you need something sweet.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't count calories... watch portions.

There are reasonable portions, and there are unreasonable portions.

No fast food anything...

Fresh fruit and veg... only steam the veg... no salt.

Irish oats are a good source for grains and lowers cholesterol also has a lower Glycemic level for blood sugar spikes. Use a small amount of organic honey to sweeten if needed, fresh peaches or blueberries with a dash of cinnamon are better.

Fish and chicken, grilled, keep the fish skin, ditch the chicken skin.

Kill the red meats for awhile... haven't eaten such in 4 years, cholesterol unchanged in 6 (healthy numbers)

I like apples, but a banana satisfies my sweet tooth.

No sodas, juices, latte's... unnecessary calories and do little for health.

You are changing an eating lifestyle... diets are not this... unsustainable.

Were portions mentioned? 

You will become used to being a little hungry all the time, after awhile you will not notice it.

Take a holiday once in a while with a home healthy Alfredo or dessert... remember the portion size.

Fix one meal for all... peanut butter sandwiches and carrot sticks for those who won't eat the good stuff, organic peanut butter is my adult children's go-to snack.

My father spent from the time I was 5 until he passed away last year dieting...50 years of failure.

Yo-yo... lose 30, gain 40, lose 25, gain 30, lose 50, gain 75... he could not pass a by a saturated fat unmolested ... ever.

It was hard to watch him go this year from diabetes, kidney failure, and congestive heart failure, but it was all due to "diet" and his inability to change.

I learned a lot watching him... 

You must do what works for you, if you do not own it, you will not live it.

Every path is different... this one is mine.

Walk that path... a lot.

30 pounds in 2 years... about 1.5 pounds a month, then stabilized, then another 10 over 6 months... fighting trim at 190.

I'm sure you'll do better... 

The real voyage of healthy eating discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes, but in having new eyes.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> I'd like to add, that I do not believe in counting calories. I believe in eating good, healthy food until I am satisfied - not full, but satisfied. Fullness takes time to register and usually happens after a person feels satisfied. When I follow this, I am able to easily maintain my weight. This does not work if eating grains, potato chips, or other foods that should be avoided altogether. Like someone else mentioned, eat an apple if you need something sweet.


For me counting calories gave me an idea about how many calories some foods had in them. I had no idea (except for a general this is fattening) and therefore no basis to make good choices. For instance a large buttered bagel has more calories than a McDonald's hamburger. In fact a MD hamburger and coke is not much more then a buttered bagel and orange juice. I would have never thought that. It's things like this that helped me make better choices.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just a few general rules:

(1) Working out here at the ranch, and being the consummate old fart, I've found that walking instead of driving the pickup or the ATV out to certain locales here definitely helps me maintain a pretty good physique! In two words, just "stay active" and moving!

(2) With few exceptions, eat whatever it is that you feel like eating, just take your portions in moderation! But if you do overdo it, say at lunch or supper, then get out and do some brisk walking! And whatever it is that you do, do not find yourself a comfortable place like a couch or a recliner to go lay down and fall asleep following a meal!

(3) Eat a moderate breakfast, a good lunch, and more often than not, a pretty light dinner! And always try to stay the hell away from desserts at supper also!

Snacking a couple of times during the day is good, but I opt for various fruit and non-candy snack bars. I only drink coffee sparingly but I do drink my fair share of Gatorade, Coke, and fruit juice ~ but please just give me a sweet brisk iced tea with just a twinge of lime or lemon to keep me happy!

About the only time that you will see me go after a candy bar is whenever I have about an hour prior to kickoff in a football game I'm set to referee; and then, I'll look for something like a Pay Day, Butterfinger, or Snickers! And the consumption of that is solely for sustaining a good energy level during the contest!*


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> I'd like to add, that I do not believe in counting calories.


I hear this said quite a lot and I wonder what is the problem with counting calories? I'm genuinely curious because this is the only way I can lose weight - by doing the maths. 

I eat healthy 90% of the time and I still gain weight. The internet makes calorie counting much easier. I keep a diary of everything that I have eaten or drunk, I keep a tally of my exercise and try and get a deficit of 7000 a week. What I like about calorie counting is that sometimes I get my evening meal and realise I have 1000 calories to spare so I can eat well and not feel deprived. In the same way I also know when to stay away from dessert or have a smaller portion for my main meal. 

A good tip whilst dieting is as you said above - get into the habit of being satisfied not full. But I also learn to eat when hungry not because it is 12.30 or just because it is in the fridge. I never eat until I feel famished these days, and then just to the point of being satisfied. So that basically means not eating between meals unless its a piece of fruit. Also take the opportunity to explore new foods and recipes - that's the fun bit.

Currently doing high protein/ low carbs/low fat for the first time and I am enjoying it as I do not feel I am dieting. So far 1/2 stone in a week, I know this will slow down though.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

peacem said:


> I hear this said quite a lot and I wonder what is the problem with counting calories? I'm genuinely curious because this is the only way I can lose weight - by doing the maths.


I have never counted calories in my life. Most of my life I was slim. I gained weight in my early 40's and couldn't lose it until I cut way back on grain and added a lot more vegetables. I also quit cow's milk, as it makes me sick, but I occassionally have goat butter or goat cheese. I lost around 35 lbs. and have kept it off for three or four years. And I feel great.

The problem is counting calories is it doesn't take into account what the food you are eating is doing to your hormones. It's really about hormones. What you eat impacts your blood sugar and your insulin, which determines how your body uses or stores the calories. 

Another thing about calories is that different foods fill us up differently. If you want to feel full, eat something with enough fat and protein to satisify your appetite. You don't have to eat a lot of steak to be full, but even if you feel full from steak, you will probably still have room for a plate full of salad. Make sure to use a good oil on your salad, as your body needs the fat to properly digest the greens due to fat soluable vitamins.

Our bodies need a lot of vegetables in order to get the nutrients we need. A person can eat a huge amount of vegetables without it impacting weight at all.

I feed my family a variety of meats. Right now we have chicken, beef, fish, lamb, and venison. Grass fed beef is much better than the grocery store meat, as it has a different fat profile. I buy my beef and lamb from a local farmer. I only purchase wild caught fish.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

You'll probably have to do some experimenting and see what works for you. Weight Watchers worked well for the first 40lbs, and now I'm doing CICO (calories in/calories out) as my work schedule has been conflicting with my WW meetings. 

CICO varies for the individual. Most women burn around 2000 calories a day, so I aim to eat between 1400-1600 per day so I create a deficit. I still have carbs every day. Mostly sweet potatoes, brown rice, and quinoa. I try to avoid the white stuff as my body doesn't respond well to it. Same with alcohol which makes me bloated. 

Lots of good advice in this thread, although some seems a little drastic. Personally I find it really hard to maintain super drastic changes such as no salt, carbs, etc. I started off by making small changes, cutting out soda, only eating fast food once a week, and just keep building on those.

Last week I prepped my meals for 1500 calories per day (lean proteins, veggies, and complex carbs.) Each day included a chocolate chip granola bar for my sweet tooth and one day I budgeted my calories for 2 glasses of red wine.....still lost 3lbs.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Keto. Keep carbs below 50g per day. Protein at 30% or less (i.e. Moderate protein) high fat. Preferably monounsaturated and saturated (not so much polyunsaturated). Convert your body from being a sugar burner to being a fat burner.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> I have never counted calories in my life. Most of my life I was slim. I gained weight in my early 40's and couldn't lose it until I cut way back on grain and added a lot more vegetables. I also quit cow's milk, as it makes me sick, but I occassionally have goat butter or goat cheese. I lost around 35 lbs. and have kept it off for three or four years. And I feel great.
> 
> The problem is counting calories is it doesn't take into account what the food you are eating is doing to your hormones. It's really about hormones. What you eat impacts your blood sugar and your insulin, which determines how your body uses or stores the calories.
> 
> ...


Thanks that makes sense. I have been researching high fat, high protein which I'm going to try. I love vegetables and salad. I have also been reading about not snacking between meals even if it is a healthy food. Better to have 2 meals a day that are full and satisfying with fat and protein - I may try this.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

DesperateHousewife007 said:


> My H is super picky about veggies and my daughter is only 5 and she is super picky as well. I want to make a lifestyle change and not just go on a diet, but it seems so hard at this point. Does anyone have any tips for making this work?


What vegetables do they like? Kale and spinach are very healthy. Butternut squash soup and roast parsnip (instead of fries) are delicious. When we have salad we ditch iceberg and just have rocket and spinach as there are more nutrients. Baby vegetables are yummy - mange tout give a satisfying crunch if eaten raw. I discovered when my daughter was little that she preferred veggies only lightly cooked or raw. We have an amazing farm shop nearby and they sell all kinds of unusual things. When my daughter was little I would take her to the shop and let her chose a selection of colourful veggies then she would help prepare them in the evening. In the summer she has large pots in the garden to grow mange tout, spinach and tomatoes. 

Do you like red lentils? Kidney beans? Butter beans?

I make veggie burgers and add vegetables to them. Kids love them.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Is there another reason - other than sugar and cream/milk - you've cut out coffee? Without coffee, I'd never be able to lose weight. I drink it almost black, though - so very little sugar or cream/milk. 

Try different lifestyle change methods until one works for you. It's OK if some of those attempts fail. Not all approached work for everyone. Personally, I can't do a low carb diet. I can be conscious of my carbs (open faced or lettuce sandwiches, no soups with pasta, etc.), but I can't cut them out completely. (I play competitive sports so I like to carb up around 3 PM on game days.) Other people swear by vegetarianism, Weight Watchers, etc.

Personally, I use CICO - Calories In/Calories Out. It makes me feel like I'm not constantly living with limitations concerning what I can eat. It can be quite pain staking to learn how many calories are in everything (as soon as I find a decent counting site, I'll let you know), but once you become more aware it's easier to make better decisions.

If you're just starting the counting, don't stress yourself out if you didn't realize how much was in something or when you can't find the amount in something else. It's a learning process. You won't learn everything right away. Be nice to yourself until you become more familiar. THen you can set the bar higher!

Good luck!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

For the record, low carb, high protein is not super effective because it won't induce ketosis. Protein beyond the body's needs will be converted to glucose and used just like carbs. Some protein is needed, but not more than 25 or 30 percent of your calories. Prevent your body from having access to glucose in the bloodstream and it will be forced to create ketone bodies (in the liver) to fuel you. Once you're producing ketone bodies, you are turning yourself into a fat burner and you'll use your fat stores whenever you have a calorie deficit. 

A good book to explain it: Keto Clarity.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

My first question about food is: Do you use food as Love and if you want or have to cut back or eliminate certain foods, DO YOU FEEL PUNISHED, DEPRIVED or UNHAPPY?
If you can see food as FUEL only and NOT a source of love, recreation, happiness, pleasure, security, fun, NECESSARY or anything remotely connected to affection and LOVE, you have a better chance at cutting back and eliminating certain foods. 
BUT, if you see food as a "feel good" or emotionally comforting, you may not be able to cut back or stop the foods that give you a feeling of being loved and HAPPY. 
It's sinister but many of us were taught to relate foods like: donuts, cake, ice cream, candy, pies, breads, etc. with LOVE and HAPPINESS so we are somewhat addicted the the feel good these foods bring and can feel quite HURT if and when those very unhealthy foods are taken away or minimized.
That is the bottom line! We want and maybe even NEED to feel good and have unwittingly connected very bad foods to our happiness, security and self worth and cannot bear to have the love and happiness taken away when those bad foods are reduced or removed!
The solution is to see food as fuel ONLY - just some substances we need to survive BUT not a source of happiness or emotional security! 
We eat to live - NOT live to eat!


----------



## nealstory (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi there, according to me you need to eat fat burner diet.


----------



## jbjbjbjb (Jan 14, 2015)

I recently got to the point of being the heaviest I had ever been. It is really hard and I didn't admit to myself that I was getting bigger until I was weighed at the doctors office. I've found losing weight is more a mindset thing than an eating thing. I've made a commitment to myself to do it, and if you can join a group of make a group with workmates or friends so you are accountable each week it does help. I always thought I was a big eater, but after 10 weeks of "dieting" (I haven't actually counted calories or been on a program, I've just made good choices and limited portions) I realize I can be "satisfied" on a much smaller amount of food than I was eating. Now I think about everything I eat before I eat it - am I really hungry or am I going to the cupboard out of habit? In terms of meals I make myself something different to the rest of the family, usually just a modified version of what they are having e.g. instead of lasagne pasta, courgettes in one quarter; brown rice instead of white; take out my stir fry meat and vege before adding the sauce. I've made an effort to limit carbs and my body does seem to respond to that, but everyone is likely different! I started doing some physical activity each week - aqua jogging, a class etc. Once you notice a loss or better still someone else comments on your loss, it really does motivate you to keep going. The hardest part is just making that commitment to start! All the best!!!


----------

